# Staple Removal - what's the CPT code



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm drawing a blank. Can you bill for staple removal if you're not the physician who inserted it and what's the CPT code for staple removal?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 25, 2012)

yes you can, the ICD-9 is V58.32  The CPT depends on if you are in the global.  Laceration repairs no long have a global so you would use an E&M.  If you are in the surgical global the you use the surgery code with a 55 modifier.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 26, 2012)

Much thanks


----------

